# Ps3 controller on pc - Is motioninjoy SAFE?



## Yanazake (Mar 7, 2013)

So, I already use an old offline version of Motioninjoy and my controller works wonders. [I think I got it either here, or on a ps3 forum]
I suggested this program to someone, and the person said that "the program is probably full of trojan and sh*t. The site says to press F8 on booting..." and some more absurd things I NEVER did while using the "offline" version. [specifically, my version is 0.6.0003a]

Any suggestions? Should I let go of this program before it's too late, or did the guy saw some bogus site?


----------



## Originality (Mar 7, 2013)

The pressing F8 thing sounds like the method to bypass driver signing checks.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2013)

What he's referring to are the "unsigned driver" boot instructions.  F8 on boot to disable driver sig verifications is needed for unsigned drivers on NT 6.0+ 64-bit.

But the new drivers are signed or something, as I didn't need to do that to get my PS3 controller to work via bluetooth.


----------



## kirbymaster101 (Mar 7, 2013)

It works, make sure to use the ps2 pov setting or whatever its called for the two analogs to work. Make sure to click the "enable" button to swtich presets.


----------



## Arras (Mar 7, 2013)

Yup, that was a necessary step for old versions. If you didn't do that, Windows would refuse to install it because it wasn't signed properly, but they somehow managed to sign it and now that isn't necessary anymore. I did uninstall it myself because it interfered with (read: broke) my mouse drivers, but that's another thing entirely. If it works for you, no need to uninstall it.


----------



## Issac (Mar 7, 2013)

It is safe and all. Shouldn't be any trojans. Also, the drivers have been signed, they were able to fix that, so that F8 thing shouldn't be needed. Make sure he downloads the latest version from the official homepage and he can't go wrong. It's really easy to get it to work, and it works great


----------



## Yanazake (Mar 7, 2013)

I think he has something against Chinese people... [considering the server is chinese and stuff]
Maybe I'm just beind a pest  But thanks for the confirmation, guys.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Mar 8, 2013)

Yanazake said:


> I think he has something against Chinese people... [considering the server is chinese and stuff]
> Maybe I'm just beind a pest  But thanks for the confirmation, guys.


There are people who are against MotionJoy because author steals source code from other people without publishing the MotionJoy's source code.

Since older version is not signed, you have to disable driver check. This lead people speculating it is a Trojan program. It has nothing to do with race.


----------



## Seyiji (Mar 8, 2013)

Fuck everything about MotioninJoy there is a 100% better alternative http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-XInput-Wrapper-for-DS3-and-Play-com-USB-Dual-DS2-Controller


----------



## Rydian (Mar 8, 2013)

Seyiji said:


> Fuck everything about MotioninJoy there is a 100% better alternative http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-XInput-Wrapper-for-DS3-and-Play-com-USB-Dual-DS2-Controller


Seems to work just fine.  So yeah I recommend this instead now.


----------



## jalaneme (Mar 8, 2013)

Seyiji said:


> Fuck everything about MotioninJoy there is a 100% better alternative http://forums.pcsx2.net/Thread-XInput-Wrapper-for-DS3-and-Play-com-USB-Dual-DS2-Controller


 
it didn't work well for me when i used it, i use motionjoy.


----------



## Seyiji (Mar 9, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> it didn't work well for me when i used it, i use motionjoy.


You're doing it wrong then 
What is the problem you had?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2013)

For me the instructions weren't too clear, I initially tried just the DLL and test program as the thread said, without running the installer (since it wasn't mentioned in the source as far as I saw).

Once that was done though, it worked fine wired.


----------

